# Boot-loop Premiere



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I have an older lifetime Premiere (Model tcd746320) that now boot loops (turn it on, it says "loading" and a welcome message for a while, then reboots; rinse and repeat). I assume it is probably a hard drive problem. I don't use the box anymore, anyway (I have a Roamio Pro and Mini). Does this box actually have any value? If so, what? What do people do with such a box? If I sell it, will it haunt me in some way (since it is registered to me)? Thanks for any insight.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

You should sell it to me. (at a price that reflects its current non-operational status)

If I get it working I'll do guided setup on it at my house using my Zip Code, then I'll call TiVo Customer Service, give them the TiVo Service Number for the unit, and have them move it to my account. 

(if I don't get it working, I'll have a parts machine and a small, sad empty place in my bank account)

The only information I'll ever be able to get out of TiVo about it is the date when it first went into service. Nothing about any previous owners or their location(s).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmm... there appears to be no private message ability on this forum. How annoying...

I am willing to throw it on Ebay and post back a link. Based on what they are selling for (lifetime, not working), it looks like $75 with separate shipping of $20 is typical. I would probably do $60 + $20 s/h. What do you think?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

crxssi said:


> Hmm... there appears to be no private message ability on this forum. How annoying...


Click on a user, and select "Start a Conversation" to initiate a private message.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

pfiagra said:


> Click on a user, and select "Start a Conversation" to initiate a private message.


Thanks!! I was so fixated for the words "private" and "message" I completely overlooked that. DUH!


----------

